# IUPAT Policy for Marijuana Use and Testing



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

On behalf of those concerned, I've offered a link to the IUPAT policy concerning the use of marijuana. Note on page 2; _"The safest course of action is to stop using"._

Marijuana Fequently Asked Questions - IUPAT District Council 17 (dc17.ca)


----------

